# Introductions



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

JJ's kids. 1 week old. Really happy with these kids so far.

Doeling: Mini Mouse























Buck: California Kid


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They look great!


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Turned out the little family. They were pretty excited.

Mini Mouse & "Cal" California Kid


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

Nice stout kids, love the red one.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute! Growing well!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Still love that paint girl.   Very nice kids!


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Thank you all. I'm real happy with this set.


----------



## goatygirl (Feb 16, 2013)

So cute they look like they are pouting!


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Wow, solid and wide. Love em!


----------

